# Want to make liquid Viagra



## stalker27 (Mar 14, 2008)

What's up fellas, I've got some Viagra powder and as much searching as i have done i cannot find a reciepe for making into a liquid oral.
Maybe I over looked something but man i look and looked and now here i am asking you guys.

Does anyone have a reciepe for making Viagra using 1 gram at a time??

Does it just dislove in everclear? I don't think it would since i've had a few AG liquid viagra and u have to shake it before you draw it up.

So i'm assuming it will probably need some Peg 300 mixed with everclear but at what doses for 1 gram?

No i don't want to just buy it pre-made i want to make my own.

Any help will be greatly appreaciated  Thanx in advance


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 14, 2008)

Why?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 14, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Why?



It is cheaper to make it yourself.


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 14, 2008)

It actually MUCH cheaper to make yourself plus since you did it yourself you know you are getting the exact dose that it should be.

Now back to the reguraly scheduled program. Can anyone help me out on this??


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 14, 2008)

So nobody knows anything??

I found a bottle of Liquid Viagra that AG made and I took a smell of it and i'm certain it has everclear in it.


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i finally found the correct dose. 

Take 1gram of Viagra and pour in 19ml of everclear.
Boil water in a pot, remove, and put vial in water for three min, take out and shake, put back in pot for another 3min, take out shake should be suspended


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2008)

Then put it into the Gatorade during football practice.  

It'll be painful on the field and uncomfortable in the shower room.


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Then put it into the Gatorade during football practice.
> 
> It'll be painful on the field and uncomfortable in the shower room.



What the hell is this suppose to mean? I'm assumming you have already done that. What a fag remark. We all know what's on your mind


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2008)

stalker27 said:


> I'm pretty sure i finally found the correct dose.
> 
> Take 1gram of Viagra and pour in 19ml of everclear.
> Boil water in a pot, remove, and put vial in water for three min, take out and shake, put back in pot for another 3min, take out shake should be suspended



You are looking for a 1 gram dose so you mix it in a shot (which 19ml pretty much is) of 95% alcohol.  Doesn't sound right to me


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You are looking for a 1 gram dose so you mix it in a shot (which 19ml pretty much is) of 95% alcohol.  Doesn't sound right to me



How do you figure 19ml would be one dose?? You only need to take 1-2ml at a time not the whole 19ml

The way it is would equal out to being 50mg/ml.  If u were to take 19ml at one time my god you would ingest 950 mg of viagra


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

stalker27 said:


> What the hell is this suppose to mean? I'm assumming you have already done that. What a fag remark. We all know what's on your mind



It's a joke, dumb ass moron.


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's a joke, dumb ass moron.



Try to blow it off all you want. It's obvious what you like.

OOOPS. I said "blow" did that make you think of something


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

stalker27 said:


> Try to blow it off all you want. It's obvious what you like.
> 
> OOOPS. I said "blow" did that make you think of something



You're not going to last here very long.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2008)

ban the @^$#@


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG, Please don't ban me. Please.................  Please, banning me won't solve a damn thing i can still get back on here using a different name.

Maybe if some of you would actually help a brother out with a question instead of being dumbasses and just saying stupid shit in a thread i wouldn't go off


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, hell no.  I'm not going to ban you.  

You're going to provide me with some entertainment.


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Oh, hell no.  I'm not going to ban you.
> 
> You're going to provide me with some entertainment.



I see at the top of your avatar it says "Metrosexual Mod"  

Correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't metrosexual mean borderline fagg


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

stalker27 said:


> I see at the top of your avatar it says "Metrosexual Mod"
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't metrosexual mean borderline fagg



No, it doesn't.  

What are you, 12 years old?


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 16, 2008)

stalker27 said:


> I see at the top of your avatar it says "Metrosexual Mod"
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't metrosexual mean borderline fagg



Metrosexual is a neologism generally applied to heterosexual men with a strong concern for their appearance, or whose lifestyles display attributes stereotypically seen among gay men.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## stalker27 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Alright so nobody at all in this forum knows the proper ratios of slovents to make viagra huh??*

*All I need to know is if Peg is needed or just straight everclear that I read.

Just made some liquid Anadrol and it came out beautiful*


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Metrosexual is a neologism generally applied to heterosexual men with a strong concern for their appearance, or whose lifestyles display attributes stereotypically seen among gay men.



..Which means it doesnt = gayness.


No, I cant help with making liquid viagra, but I will be back when someone does know how.


----------



## stalker27 (Mar 21, 2008)

*OMG, If nobody has anything to say helpful about this thread then stay the hell out. I don't give a fuck about hearing about Faggots or Metrosexual or homosexual or all that bullshit. Oh and by the way a Metrosexual male dislay all the same attributes that a fagg has just that he don't take it up the ass like a fagg does. *

*So end of conversation on that crap. Back on topic*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2008)

What a loser. 

So much fun.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2008)

The guys that make this stuff never give out the recipes. So you will just have to try it yourself and see what you get. Trial and error.


----------



## CG (Jul 15, 2008)

haha.. i want to see this poor bastard give someone a heart attack for trying to be funny and dose one of his friends with V at a bar...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder if he dosed his boyfriend with that Viagra already. It sounded like he needed some rough sex pretty bad there!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 16, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I wonder if he dosed his boyfriend with that Viagra already. It sounded like he needed some rough sex pretty bad there!



is this how you volunteer tallcall?


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 16, 2008)

and don't come in here with a name like stalker27 start a thread about liquid viagra and expect to be taken seriously untill you have properly introduced yourself. and responses you have gotten have been totally par for the course.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 16, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> is this how you volunteer tallcall?



No. I do volunteer to do something else rough to him though, but he probably won't get any pleasure from it.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 16, 2008)

tallcall said:


> No. I do volunteer to do something else rough to him though, but he probably won't get any pleasure from it.



maybe he is like the captinfantastic guy


----------



## CG (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn.. Now I'm confused..


----------

